# Album Custom Order Management



## g2iSite (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi,

It appears that one can only change the order of photos present in an album from the Lightroom Mobile CC iOS apps, or from the Web browser interface, but not the Mac Desktop app version.  The custom order view option in the desktop view simply lets you view in the custom order set via other apps and browser, but does not let you re-order from this view.  Can someone correct or confirm this observation?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2018)

Your observation is correct. Hopefully the ability to set a custom order will come to the desktop version of LRCC.

For those using Classic along with LRCC, it too can set a custom order which should sync to LRCC.


----------

